#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Picture thread - Oman, Nizwa souk.

## Bettyboo

Sex and drugs and rock 'n roll...

Here is where people go for a night of debauchery.

----------


## Bettyboo

It's actually a really nice traditional, non-touristy, market.

As you approach and enter:







It's split into different market areas such as: meat, vegetables, fish and goat:



& here are some of the pics from the various markets:











That's it. I hope you enjoyed this mini-tour of Nizwa souk...  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Very enjoyable,nice to see another part of the world that I will never get to.

----------


## Neverna

It looks nice.

How much is the entry fee? (Edit: I actually posted that question before realising it's a travel/picture thread)

----------


## Bettyboo

Free.

----------


## kingwilly

It certainly is traditional. What are the temperatures like?

----------


## rebbu

Thanks you for the min tour. It looks very clean and boring.
Have a green.

----------


## rebbu

Out of ammo. Next time.

----------


## JayZee

Certainly looks a bit different from 30+ years ago, when I was last there!  Sealed roads!! It was always a good place to visit - the camel leather flip-flops were excellent, though you had to soak them in water for 24 hours before putting them on wet.  Very comfy when broken in....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Sex and drugs and sausage rolls.


Fixed that for you betty

----------


## somtamslap

> that I will never get to.


 Never say never.

Cheers for sharing, Booby.

----------


## Necron99

Looks very clean.
Do they cut your hand off if you drop litter?

----------


## chassamui

> Looks very clean. Do they cut your hand off if you drop litter?


Or fondle a goat?

----------


## natalie8

I would love to get back there again soon. Necron, all of Oman is very clean. They have cleaners constantly working and they have loads of garbage cans everywhere. Omanis really pride themselves on keeping things this way.




> Sealed roads!!


 :Smile:  They are constantly building new roads too - many right beside the 'old' roads.

----------


## Bettyboo

The whole area is a new road next to the old roads, building ongoing!




> It certainly is traditional. What are the temperatures like?


Nice temperatures at the moment, mid 20s.




> It looks very clean and boring.


It is clean working market. My pics weren't too good, sorry...




> Out of ammo. Next time


Is this because of the rugby???




> Certainly looks a bit different from 30+ years ago, when I was last there!


I'm sure it has changed loads due to the massive investment and social appeasing... It'd be interesting to see any old pics if you have them?

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, Betty. Interesting thread.  :Smile:  

I only saw one woman in your pics - the one buying fish at the market. Are there not much women in the streets? Is it stricter there than Saudi? Are women allowed to drive? To vote?

----------


## Bettyboo

Nowhere near as strict as Saudi. Women drive. They only wear scarves, some have their hair on show with T-shirts and jeans (in Muscat rather than the more conservative rural areas). The market tends to be a male affair, the women are at the sexy underwear shops at the big shopping centres...  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Omani women can work, vote, drive and wear and do pretty much as they please. The role of Saudi women can be easily explained: When I lived there, I was driving by the camel market one day - it was about 115 degrees. A Saudi pulled out next to me. Sharing the air-conditioned cab with the driver was a baby camel he had just purchased. Sitting on the red hot truck bed in the back, under the baking sun, were his two wives - huddled wrecks covered in black. Hope that helps..........

----------


## Bettyboo

> I only saw one woman in your pics - the one buying fish at the market.


BTW, that was a man selling the fish!  :Smile: 

But, my experience of Oman is as per Davis' explanation.

----------


## katie23

@betty - I was referring to the person BUYING the fish. She had a headscarf, and seemed to have boobs.  :Smile: 

@davis - thanks for the info. Your statement re: Saudi women sums it up. My reaction was - ewww, wouldn't want to live in that society...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> @davis - thanks for the info. Your statement re: Saudi women sums it up. My reaction was - ewww, wouldn't want to live in that society...


Can't think of a worse place to be female - other than Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh or India.

----------


## Bettyboo

> @betty - I was referring to the person BUYING the fish. She had a headscarf, and seemed to have boobs.


I know who you mean, it's a man...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Hell on earth. Bet you can't wait to be out of ther e ?

----------


## Bettyboo

It's not that bad. The Omanis are nice people. It's a bit boring, but there are things to do if you make the effort...

----------


## Cujo

Great pics, thanks for sharing. Looks like some interesting stuff in the market.

----------


## ossierob

A look at a place I havent seen....thanks Bettyboo

----------


## cdnski12

I golf with guys in Thailand, who work in Oman. I think I prefer Thailand!

----------


## Omankhon Kean

Lived here for 3 years (Nizwa) now in Duqm, which makes Nizwa seem like Bangers, but overall lovely country, so much better than Kuwait where I was 6 years ago. Alsop meet my Thai wife in Oman, been married for 3 years have got the lot now, extended family, house in the sticks, two dogs and may I dare say a good woman.

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's a shame you have them already because you could've had mine at a very reasonable rate...  :Smile: 

You must be saving good money in Duqm, nothing to do... I spend quite a lot in Nizwa... If you have a nice location here then it's nice, but currently I'm living in little India, so I'll be needing to move. The market is very nice though.

----------


## Omankhon Kean

Betty lived on the road out to the Tulip by Nizwa college, Hay Thurat not to expensive and when they finally built Lulu quite handy for the shops, as said earlier married so what we save she manages to spend on the house, or a new handbag bless her lol

----------


## Bettyboo

^ drive past there a couple of times a day; nice location as you say.  :Smile: 

I'm finding Nizwa a bit boring, I'd like to be in Muscat really. Although, Nizwa is quite nice if you make an effort to get around. I've been too stingy to even get a car, so I've limited meself...

----------


## Omankhon Kean

Use to have some good parties in the Villa at Nizwa, if I remember rightly some of the teachers from the colleges were fair game, and before I got married we use to have a few flips come down from Dubai that we knew, for the odd long weekend, use to take them out to Hoota caves as a special treat lol.

----------


## MissTraveller

> That's it. I hope you enjoyed this mini-tour of Nizwa souk.


Nice...reminded me of the souks in Dubai and Kuwait that I've been to. 






> . It's a bit boring, but there are things to do if you make the effort.


Camel riding... 

You should try dune bashing in 4x4s..fun stuff!

----------

